# Increase memory size?



## dragonfly1113 (Dec 6, 2011)

I have a 32 gig touchpad and i was hoping to utilize more storage space with android, are all the roms (so far for me alpha 2, 3, and xron roms) limited in size? seems to be when i go to download files if i have a file say 400 mb already downloaded and i go to download another one is says unsufficient memory theres no way im using up all 32 gigs, is the drive partitioned to only allow so much into the android os? is there anyway to increase this size?

Thanks,


----------



## vsawri (Nov 18, 2011)

1) memory and storage space are two different things. the touchpad only has 1GB of memory. the 32GB you're talking about is storage space, they are not the same, and there is no viable way to increase the memory on the touchpad.

2) Downloading stuff in general should not effect the free memory enough to give you error messages like that, and I can't imagine any developers would write an app that tries to cache entire downloads in memory before writing it to storage. therefore, memory is likely not your problem. I've personally never seen mine go below the 300MB free mark since I got the touchpad.

3) what application are you using to download stuff? and can you change the temporary files location of that application to SD card or specify downloads to the SD card? you can do this with most browsers. i think that's more likely the issue. if you can point the temp files and/or download location to the SD card you should be good.

OR

4) By default, the android /Data partition is 1.5GB. I can imagine that if an App is using /Data to store temp downloads & then move it SD or if you're trying to download to /Data you'll run out of space fast. 1.5GB wasn't enough space for me to store apps and apps data and moving them to SD caused me major problems after I moved too many apps to SD. So, I redid my /Data to 8GB to avoid all these issues. 1.5GB was just way too low for me. http://rootzwiki.com...032#entry260032 if that's what you're interested in doing too.


----------



## dragonfly1113 (Dec 6, 2011)

vsawri said:


> 1) memory and storage space are two different things. the touchpad only has 1GB of memory. the 32GB you're talking about is storage space, they are not the same, and there is no viable way to increase the memory on the touchpad.
> 
> 2) Downloading stuff in general should not effect the free memory enough to give you error messages like that, and I can't imagine any developers would write an app that tries to cache entire downloads in memory before writing it to storage. therefore, memory is likely not your problem. I've personally never seen mine go below the 300MB free mark since I got the touchpad.
> 
> ...


Yeah by memory i meant storage space, im using just the browser to download files and i think i need more than 1.5 gb so i think ill try those stops you listed, thanks for that.


----------



## dragonfly1113 (Dec 6, 2011)

vsawri said:


> 1) memory and storage space are two different things. the touchpad only has 1GB of memory. the 32GB you're talking about is storage space, they are not the same, and there is no viable way to increase the memory on the touchpad.
> 
> 2) Downloading stuff in general should not effect the free memory enough to give you error messages like that, and I can't imagine any developers would write an app that tries to cache entire downloads in memory before writing it to storage. therefore, memory is likely not your problem. I've personally never seen mine go below the 300MB free mark since I got the touchpad.
> 
> ...


That link seems kind of indepth hoping someone else has another fix lol sucks only being able to download X amount to my tablet and always having to delete stuff, i got a 32 gig tablet to use 32 gigs for android lol.


----------



## dragonfly1113 (Dec 6, 2011)

Does anyone else have any other ideas other than the link provided above to increase storage size within the android operating system? hate having to delete more files just download more when i still should have over 10 gigs free of storage.

Thanks,


----------

